#        -  1?

## Julianeo

,     
           ,        -    (   ).      ,    (   ).           (. ).  ...         ,      .  ,     (  ,  ).      (  1 ?)      ?   -  ,   -    (  0  ?       ??)      ,        (( 
 ,   .     ,  ,  2 .       ( ...),    ,   -   ...
     ?   ...
cSSGQewxhUU.jpg

----------

.   2019     100%  -       ?

----------


## Julianeo

> .   2019     100%  -       ?


       ?         1   ?

----------

,     .    1.05       100%.   .  ,  ,          ?

----------


## Julianeo

-     ...   ...

----------

(  )   

 "",  " "  0.

    ,       
  ,  ,     ""
,    " "
     .

     ?
        " "
        .




  .
 -,  .
        .
     ,  . 

   " " 
  ,    ...
 ,

----------

1000     ""
  1000 ,  

 1000      

   ""

  1000 ,      " "

?

----------


## tysh

> ?




 ,     ?  -?

----------

,   ..

----------


## y.ponomarev

.          20 .

----------

> .          20 .


      ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

%%  ,           .
,      .         .     .              .


 :      ,   .   2   ,   2.   .

----------


## -

, ,   -   ...       . ..     100 .,   ,           "0 -  ".         15 . -       100 .. 
    2 ,   . -   -   -       .     - ,   0   . 
,    ,         .   .     . 
    .   -     ,      -        -  -       - .      -     .

----------

> ,


 ( )         ,      .   -   ,     ,    .

----------

?
          ?

----------


## -

> ?
>           ?


   2  -     ? 
      ,    2  -         ,      .. 
   ,   .

----------


## -

-          .  .        2 . 
    .  . "  ",   .  ,   2  ,  - .

----------

> ?
>           ?


  .   ( . ): "  ,       100%  ( -)     .              ,  ,              ,     (. 5.3 . 1.2  N 54-)".

   ,,     (    ).                  .          .        .   -    ,   3   )))

----------


## y.ponomarev

> .


     ... 
,    ,       54-     ,       .    /    QR .

----------

> ,,     (    ).


  :Smilie: 
 1 ,          (   )    ,      ,   ()     (     )  :Smilie:   -       .
     ()   "  ()"       ""    .
     -           ,   3 .
!

----------

> 1000 ,      " "
> 
> ?


  ,     1000  :Smilie:

----------

> .   ( . ): "  ,       100%  ( -)     .              ,  ,              ,     (. 5.3 . 1.2  N 54-)".


   ,     ?      .

----------

> ,     ?      .


  ,   .  -  .  ..

----------


## Julianeo

, ?.. 1   ,          ?
     ,   .        ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

2  ,   2-   :
 :



> ""
> 115035, . , . , .7
> www.adwords.google.com
>  7704582421 
>    527.  1.  274
>  06.07.2019 18:51
>  	  ., ₽	-	, ₽
> 1.   Google AdWords
>  100%. 	2000,00	1 	2000,00
>  20/120 333,33


 , 2  

 :



> 16.07.2019 17:39
> 
> 349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> support@readyscript.ru
> 
> ...


 3:




> 06.07.2019 00:00
> 
> 344
> 
>  -
> 
> sales@print26.ru
> 
> no-email@tickets.ai
> ...


 4. :



> 5815952
> 1  136.00
> 
> 136.00
> 
>  20/120
> 
> 22.67
> 
> ...


 Tmall.aliexpress:



> ". ()"
> 109316,  77, ,  ,  42,  9
>  7703380158
>  : ru.aliexpress.com
>   47
> 
> 05.07.2019 09:50
> 
> 329
> ...


  2 ????      ? ,       .

----------

> 2 ????      ? ,       .


 - ,   "    "    - -!
         (?...)    ""      :Smilie:

----------


## y.ponomarev

.     2 ,  .         -  80%   .

----------

> .     2 ,  .         -  80%   .


     -    -,    !!!
     -   ,   ,  ,    "",      ,     .
 ,       :Smilie: 
            -  ,       -    10%  !!!

----------


## food-list

> 2 ,  .         -  80%   .


06/07-     ,  +  ,       (   ),    ,    2- ,    .

----------

> 06/07-     ,  +  ,       (   ),    ,    2- ,    .


       ?

----------


## Julianeo

> 2  ,   2-   :


  ( )   ?  100%    ?

----------


## food-list

> ?

----------

> 


, ,   .  ,      ()    ,       .   ?

----------


## food-list

> ?


,

----------


## 34

-        ?


dkk83 ( ) 0 
18  2019  03:28
! 
 -   -, , ,    2   - ?
    ,   1  -  100%.    1-3        .     ,   2  -  .  ,    2       .   ? 
   ,     2 ,              (  ) ? (        ..) 
     1  -  ,          1-3 ? 
!


19  2019  09:09
 !
 (dkk83):
    ,   1  -  100%.    1-3        .     ,   2  -  .  ,    2       .   ?
  .
       " ",     " 100%"?
        ?

  " ".
 ?
  -      ?       ()  -?
   ,     ?      ( )?     ?
 ,   ,     .

 (dkk83):
     1  -  ,          1-3 ?
     ,  .       ,  . 
   -  5  1.2  54-.
     -  5.3  5.4  1.2  54-.

!

buhonlineru/forum/index?g=posts&t=583064&find=unread

----------


## 34

1000      ?
  100 000 000        ? 
  ,

----------

> " ",     " 100%"?
>         ?
> 
>   " ".


!  ,         :Smilie: 
   : " "  " "  ""    ,     (     !)
 , ,   ()    -       ,   .
        -   .
 "  " -      , ..      ,    " "  :Smilie:           ""   -   !!!

----------

> !  ,        
>    : " "  " "  ""    ,     (     !)
>  , ,   ()    -       ,   .
>         -   .
>  "  " -      , ..      ,    " "           ""   -   !!!


 

 100 %	       	      ,   

          	      ,   

       	     ,   


        (100)
        ()
 ()
 ,       ( )      (   )
             ()
               ()
          ( ) ()

----------

> 


   ,      ?

----------


## -

100% ,   .

----------

> 100% ,   .


          100%   100% .
          ,        .

----------


## -

> 100%   100% .
>           ,        .


 02.21 .  ?

----------

> (dkk83):
>      1  -  ,          1-3 ?
>      ,  . 
>       ,  . 
>    -  5  1.2  54-.
>      -  5.3  5.4  1.2  54-.
> 
> !
> 
> buhonlineru/forum/index?g=posts&t=583064&find=unread


          ,       ?

----------

> ,       ?


     ""  !

----------

> ""  !


 
 5.3  5.4  1.2  54- 


5.4.   ,    5.3  ,   (  )       ,     ,      .

----------


## Julianeo

> 5.3  5.4  1.2  54- 
> 
> 
> 5.4.   ,    5.3  ,   (  )       ,     ,      .


     ?     ...

----------

-  , -      1- ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

,        1

----------


## Julianeo

> ,        1


 ,      /        ?   ...

----------

> -  , -      1- ?


  31   ...  " "     , ,              ...            !!!

----------


## -

> -  , -      1- ?


     -       .   ..

----------


## -

-    ?       .

----------

> 31   ...  " "     , ,              ...            !!!


 , , ,    .           .       . , ,    -   . 5.4.

----------

> -    ?       .


      )

----------

> ,        1


 :Big Grin:        )))      487 ,           .

----------


## y.ponomarev

*Julianeo*,         .      ,

----------


## Julianeo

...
    /   ,    ? ?       ?

----------


## -

> ...
>     /   ,    ? ?       ?


   /  ,  1 " ". ,               . 
     ,      -  ,    . 2          -    2          "  ...".

----------


## Julianeo

> /  ,  1 " ". ,               . 
>      ,      -  ,    . 2          -    2          "  ...".


  !    -,     5- 14 ,  ...

----------


## zhns

> ...
>     /   ,    ? ?       ?


    .        "".    /   "".   ,     ,    .    " " ?        ?   ...

       ,       .     ,        .           ?       ?  "  "?    ?     "  " ?

          ,     .  ,    .        .

----------


## -

,     .   ,  3-5 ..      ,       - ,   ,        -   . .     ,       .

----------

> ,     .   ,  3-5 ..      ,       - ,   ,        -   . .     ,       .



      10

----------


## -

> 10


   ,      -    .  ,       -.   2 .   . 
      ,  . 
       .      .  .

----------

> ,      -    .  ,       -.   2 .   . 
>       ,  . 
>        .      .  .


             ,   ,    , , , ,

----------


## -

> ,   ,    , , , ,


-  -  .         , ,     -  ,   .

----------


## -

,          ,           -    .

----------

> -  -  .         , ,     -  ,   .

----------


## -

> 


  .

----------


## y.ponomarev

)   ,           ?     ,     .    .

----------

> .


    ems   3        )
          ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

,    . 
      2-   .
      .  .          .

----------


## -

> ems   3        )
>           ?


  ,          !     . 
   .,            -       .     ?
   -   .          .      . ,      . 
        ,       -   2 .,  2  ,  .-.

----------


## -

> ,    . 
>       2-   .
>       .  .          .


   ,       .-.   . 
      ,    ,       .     ,              . . ,  .   .  :
1)      .
2)                -    .

----------

> ,       .-.   . 
>       ,    ,       .     ,              . . ,  .   .  :
> 1)      .
> 2)                -    .


        ,       10 ,

----------


## -

> ,       10 ,


,      ? 
    .?????    . 
    100         10 ,  1 .        .
     . 10050000   .

----------


## y.ponomarev

. 
       -.
      . 
   ,     .
  !!!

----------

> ,      ? 
>     .?????    . 
>     100         10 ,  1 .        .
>      . 10050000   .


 ,      ?

----------


## -

> ,      ?


???????????????      ?      .-? 
   .       ?    -    ,  .. .    -    .  .

----------

?

----------


## y.ponomarev

**,     ,      )
 ,

----------


## -

1 ,   2-   .     ))   .
 2:  .     ,     .

----------


## -

> 1 ,   2-   .     ))   .
>  2:  .     ,     .


..:     ,     -  54-.     .         -    .

----------


## asd123

, " ",    ...

  1111     3.

----------

.

----------

> , " ",    ...


     .         "   "

----------


## y.ponomarev

20     -,

----------


## asd123

> .         "   "


   .     ...

----------


## asd123

> .         "   "


     ?
      ""     

   1111  ,    .
      " ".
   ....

----------


## Julianeo

...          ..     ?)))

----------


## -

, ,          -      1 . ,         ,            ""  -    . 
  2-  -      ....

----------

> 1 .


     ,    54-     ,    .    ,        .

----------

.   .     -    .

----------


## -

> .   .     -    .


      2-  ?       ,           ., ..    .

----------


## -

> .   .     -    .


      2-  ?       ,           ., ..    . 
      .?

----------

> .   .     -    .


**,    / ...     , / ,   .

----------


## food-list

-   "  ",  29/07

----------

> .   .     -    .


,   ,    .

----------

> **,    / ...     , / ,   .


  .    .Page_00001.jpgPage_00002.jpg

----------

> .    .Page_00001.jpgPage_00002.jpg


.

----------

4   ? 
1    , 2      ?
 ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

. ,     .      .

----------


## andrey-gushchin

,         ,     .

 . 

        ,         " ",   - ...

 ,

----------


## Julianeo

> ,         ,     .
> 
>  . 
> 
>         ,         " ",   - ...
> 
>  ,


 ,     ...

----------


## andrey-gushchin

,    ,   " "       1    2  .  .

----------


## NatePV

30.07   ,   :

 / 	30.07.2019 22:28
    "."
https://www.eda.yandex.ru
127410,  ,  ,   33
	9705114405


1.	 : ,   	84.00₽ × 2 = 168.00₽
    20%	28.00₽
 	7710044132
 /  	
2.	  (6 .):   	254.00₽ × 1 = 254.00₽
    20%	42.33₽
 	7710044132
 /  	
3.	  (6 .):   	111.00₽ × 1 = 111.00₽
    20%	18.50₽
 	7710044132
 /  	
4.		139.00₽ × 2 = 278.00₽
    20%	46.33₽
 	7710044132
 /  	
5.	  (9 .):   ,  -	162.00₽ × 1 = 162.00₽
    20%	27.00₽
 	7710044132
 /  	
6.	 	163.00₽ × 1 = 163.00₽
    20%	27.17₽
 	7710044132
 /  	
7.	: 	65.00₽ × 1 = 65.00₽
    20%	10.83₽
 	7710044132
 /  	

	1201.00₽
    20%	200.16₽
	1201.00₽



	+74959356770

 	3010001
 	14
 	32835
:	4191359659
   	1859
.    	0003014484028391
.  	0610080038004508
.  	9282000100351041
 	1.05

----------


## zhns

,     .   ,   .           .

----------

! 
   --     2-    .
  ,     " " -      "  "!
    "  "        .

----------


## andrey-gushchin

,              ,     ,    !
 ,

----------


## zhns

> ,              ,     ,    !
>  ,


      😂😂😂😂

----------

> .    .Page_00001.jpgPage_00002.jpg


     ,        ?      .

----------

> ,    ,   " "       1    2  .  .



,    ,         ""  " ".  , " "    .      -  .   ,   ,    , .

----------

> ,        ?      .


 ,     .

----------


## Julianeo

?..     ??      ,      ,              ... 
     -  ,  100% ,   (   ),

----------


## -

> ?..     ??      ,      ,              ... 
>      -  ,  100% ,   (   ),


  .   . ..       2 .   ,   .     2  ,      . 
..      " ",         -  , ..  100% ,   .  -   ,   //    .        .   ,       .

----------


## Julianeo

> .   . ..       2 .   ,   .     2  ,      . 
> ..      " ",         -  , ..  100% ,   .  -   ,   //    .        .   ,       .


        ,        ?  ?        ...     100%!    ,  -    ...

----------


## -

> ,        ?  ?        ...     100%!    ,  -    ...


,    .    ,    ,   2 ,       .     .5 .         . 
       , ..     .  /.

----------


## y.ponomarev

5

----------


## zhns

)))     ,        ? )))))))

----------


## Julianeo

,     /,             .       2 ,    .       ,      .            ...

----------


## -

> ,     /,             .       2 ,    .       ,      .            ...


,   -   .    .   -         ,  2 . . 
               )) 
   ,       ,    , ..             .     -  , ,        ,  .      ....

----------

> ))


    .   ,         , ,   .     ,       ?     ?   ,       ?

----------


## -

> .   ,         , ,   .     ,       ?     ?   ,       ?


      ,        -       . 
  2-       ,        . 
  2           -   , 7  :            .  :        . 
  -     ,          -     .

----------

> 2-       ,


    " "?         ?

----------

> " "?         ?


     ", , "      ?

----------


## -

> " "?         ?


        . 
-7-20/229@  .        ,     (     ,          ).      (/  .. ).

----------

> .


   .       . 


> -7-20/229@  .        ,


   " "?     ?

----------


## Julianeo

,        /.    .         .   ,  ?    ,   .   ))))      ,

----------

> ,        /.    .         .   ,  ?    ,   .


   : 


> ))))


 ,    ,       ,  :   ,        .

----------


## -

,   .   , . - ))  ,  ,    . )) 
   ,  -.,      - --                   .      .

----------


## -

> ,        /.    .         .   ,  ?    ,   .   ))))      ,


      (  ),         , .. .    ,      2  ?

----------


## Julianeo

,   ?

----------


## Julianeo

> :  ,    ,       ,  :   ,        .


.           - ?   ?

----------

> 


   ,         :Smilie: 
   "", "",  "  ()".

----------


## -

> ,   ?


        .       ,  .    . 
    " "    ,             . 
-,       ,     ,           - .

----------

> ,   .


     ,   ,    ?

----------

> ,   -   .    .   -         ,  2 . .


       54-? 
 :           ()          () ,       () ,       , , ,

 , ,   ,   :Shok: , 
              . 4.3: -               ()       ,      (),   ,    .

                ?   54-,   .

----------


## -

> ,   ,    ?


     .     .    . 
      ,   .

----------

> - ?   ?


  .  " "  .

----------


## Julianeo

...   -       .  ,     ,     -))     ...       ,    )))

----------

> .


 ,   ,       . 


> .


, ..        .


> 


          .     ?

----------


## -

.    ..        -  "".  ,  ,   . 
 54-  ,  ,     ,   .   . 
   ,     .

----------

> ...   -       .


 


> ,


   ,    ,    .

----------

> .    ..


     "  ."?  ,     18...  


> ,  ,   .


         ? 


> ,     .


          ?    ?

----------


## -

> ,   ,       . , ..        .          .     ?


     -. 
      ,        .

----------


## -

> "  ."?  ,     18...           ?           ?    ?


         ,    .

----------


## -

> "  ."?  ,     18...           ?           ?    ?


.1 54-
      -              ,   ,     ,         ,            .
      ,   ,     ,   .

----------

> (  ),         , .. .    ,      2  ?


    .
 54    ,          ().
       -         ?  :Smilie:

----------

*-*!      -           :Smilie:

----------


## asd123

> ,        
>    "", "",  "  ()".


  ?    -  .
   "" -  .

 ,      .

  .
     100  (   - )   
       " "  .

----------

> ,   ,     ,   .


        ?

----------


## Julianeo

> ?    -  .
>    "" -  .
> 
>  ,      .
> 
>   .
>      100  (   - )   
>        " "  .


.    100%     .  -        ( ).        "", ..         .       ...

----------

> ()


  ""?   ?

----------


## Julianeo

. 1.1  54 
 -  ()        ()     , , ,  ,                  ,         ,   ,                  .           ()          () , *      ()* ,       , ,  (              )         , , ;

----------

> ""?   ?


   100500 ,    ...
 54:
 -  ()        ()     , , ,  ,                  ,         ,   ,                  .      *     ()          () ,       ()* ,       , ,  (              )         , , ;

----------


## -

> ?


 "  ",           -   .

----------

> . 1.1  54 
>  -  ()        ()     , , ,  ,                  ,         ,   ,                  .           ()          () , *      ()* ,       , ,  (              )         , , ;


          - -  .

----------

> "  ",           -   .


.       ,      16  . , ...

----------


## -

"" ,     ,   -        .  "  ": 100% /.  54-    " .",      2- . 
   ,        ,       (   )              /   2- .     . .
     ,   /    ,   ..                  -    (    ,   ).

----------


## -

> .       ,      16  . , ...


     -   - .

----------

> -


   ,             .      . 


> - .


.

----------


## -

> ,             .      . .


  ,       ,      .

----------

> .


    , ..    ,      ( )    .        ,       54-,        .      .   ,    ,      -      -   ...

----------


## food-list

> ,        /.    .         .


      ,    . 
 5.4 "     " ,      1 ,    5.4  5.3.

----------

> - -  .


    ?      !

----------

> ,    . 
>  5.4 "     " ,      1 ,    5.4  5.3.


    !
   2-    .
   -  -       :Smilie:    " "  "     ".

----------


## food-list

> food-list  
>       ,    . 
>  5.4 "     " ,      1 ,    5.4  5.3.
>     !
>    2-    .
>    -  -         " "  "     ".


   ,     ,

----------

> !


        .    .          , ..           .  !

----------


## Julianeo

,       " "?   , ...

----------


## -

> , ..    ,      ( )    .        ,       54-,        .      .   ,    ,      -      -   ...


    ""  ,   ?!       . 
    - .         ,     .    ,  . 
    .  ,    ,  . 
    .      . 
   .

----------


## -

> .       ,      16  . , ...


   ,   , .  . 
    -       .

----------

> .


 ?!!!!!    ,  , " "?     ? 


> .


 ? 


> .


  ,  ,    ,   . 


> .


.  ,      ,  ....

----------

> ,


   .   - .

----------


## -

> ?!!!!!    ,  , " "?     ?  ?   ,  ,    ,   . .  ,      ,  ....


   . !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      /?      -     .       .    .

----------


## -

> ,       " "?   , ...


    . 

 3  2018     . ,  . 1.1   54-,  ,  ,       .  ,   ,       ?

   ,   ,       ().         -. 

..    54-,    : 1)       (.. / ); 2)      : /  /,   (   ):          ()        () ,       () ,       , ,  (              )         , , . 

..   ,    /  , ..       -             .  ,       ,   /., ..       ,    1    (     ),        -       ,     (  - ),      (     ), ..      (      ?),            . 
 :      .

----------


## -

/.          .    .

----------

> . !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


     .   ,       - ?


> /?


    ,     . 


> 


  ,   ,      "".

----------


## -

:

             ,     ,       (. 5.4 . 1.2   54-).             .

 ,        54-    « »,  « ». 

              .

   ,        -   ,    , ,  3   .        ,      . .

----------

> :.


    -  ?!!!

----------


## -

> .   ,       - ?    ,     .   ,   ,      "".


    ,     . 
   ""   ""   .     ,  . 
100500   -   . ,    (     )       -     .      -   .

----------

> ,     . 
>    ""   ""   .     ,  . 
> 100500   -   . ,    (     )       -     .      -   .


, ,       ...     " ".

----------


## -

,         -     ,   (  -       )   . 
 -    :    ,   ,   -   ,        :         .   .   .

----------


## y.ponomarev

...

----------


## asd123

> .    100%     .  -        ( ).        "", ..         .       ...


,   ?
             ...

   -  
1. 2.  ( 100 )
3. 
4.  
5. 6. 7 -  (  )


" -        ( ). "

   ....       1    ,  ". ",    ...

----

   ""  ""
  ...   ?

----------


## asd123

...
  " 100 "  1000 
,  .

   .

 ...   " "    "".

       ...
 ?

    ...

----------


## asd123

,      ?

----------


## 34

-   42000 +   3.5% =   
  ,  -      =               
       ,       2  ?
   ,       
        1000    ,        ,     , , , ,  ,     ,       ,          ,     ,               

        ,     ,

----------


## asd123

> ...
>   " 100 "  1000 
> ,  .
> 
>    .
> 
>  ...   " "    "".
> 
>        ...
> ...


 .
   .
1000 .   1000   .
   2000 .


 1000 .
   ,   , 1000 
  ,  1000  ...

       )
 ..

----------


## Julianeo

> ,  -      =


)))       .     ,

----------


## Julianeo

> ,   ?
>              ...
> 
>    -  
> 1. 2.  ( 100 )
> 3. 
> 4.  
> 5. 6. 7 -  (  )
> 
> ...


     -   .         -  (   )   - ....   ...

----------

> )))       .     ,


         ,

----------

> ""  ""
>   ...   ?


  .
.  :  1215 -    ()  (   ()  )

----------


## Jo74

,          .      ,    ,      ?

----------

> ...   " "    "".
> 
>        ...
>  ?
> 
>     ...


    ,     ,        :Frown: 
 " " (    ) ,      1031   1081,   1215 "   ()  (   ()  )",  "  ()"
  1020 " ,    ()" ( "")    .
    -           ()!

----------

> ,


    ?   ?

----------

> , ,       ...     " ".


 ,   !
         - !
      -        !

----------

- " "    ()    ?
! -     -      !!!!!!!!!!
   ,       ?
      ()        ?
          ?
      ,         ,      .

----------


## Julianeo

...     :      ,       ,           (   ),      .     )))             ))))           ,  -   (      ,  ,       ,   )

----------

.

----------

,

----------


## Jo74

"    "      .2 . 5.3 . 1.2  54-,      ?
    54-    ,         /  ?

----------


## -

> ?   ?


   ,    1      ,          -       .   ,      -   .
            ,       ,   /                .    ,   , ,     ,    -     (   -  ),     . 
    -    ,   .. ,  - 1 .  .
  . (.   )   ,    .   ,     ,  2    .  ,   .     .    ,     ,      .

----------

> "    "      .2 . 5.3 . 1.2  54-,      ?
>     54-    ,         /  ?


  1  223   ,         ,       .   ,            .              (. 224   ).

                         .           ,    ,      ,         .        .

     ,     ,        ,            !

----------


## -

> "    "      .2 . 5.3 . 1.2  54-,      ?
>     54-    ,         /  ?


. 458 : 1.      -,         :
      ,        ;
    ,              .      ,   ,  ,                    .      ,            .
2.  ,    -               ,                  ,     .
  ,    .      .         54-   ,      54-      ,     .     .,   ,   .

----------


## -

,     ,        .-     ,     ,     .   .      . 
    -     .       .    .

----------

> ,    1      ,          -       .   ,      -   .


   .



> ,       ,   /                .    ,   , ,     ,    -     (   -  ),     .


 ,           .

----------


## -

1  , ..   - .
.   " ,  2-  " -      . 
   -        , ..  .      54-     .         /.  .

----------


## -

,           .[/QUOTE]

       ,     . 
    . 
 ,     (,    -    ,     ) -  ,  -     .           ,   .

----------

> ,     . 
>     . 
>  ,     (,    -    ,     ) -  ,  -     .           ,   .


   54       -   ,      .
     . 
    " "    !

----------


## Julianeo

> " "    !


    /    ?    ...

----------


## -

> 54       -   ,      .
>      . 
>     " "    !


       ,     .  . -     ,     -          .

----------


## -

> /    ?    ...


     ,      . /     ,     - .        -  . ,              .   . 
    ..       10.000          . 
     .     ,    /.         -     ,       .

----------


## Julianeo

> ,      . /     ,     - .        -  . ,              .   . 
>     ..       10.000          . 
>      .     ,    /.         -     ,       .


     ...     ,       )) 
      (     ),     .     ))

----------

> .     .


      "/// "     /       .         ,         "         ."

----------


## y.ponomarev

,       ,  ?

----------


## Julianeo

> "/// "     /       .         ,         "         ."


     ?          .

----------

> ,       ,  ?


     .            - : , ,         ..

----------


## -

> ...     ,       )) 
>       (     ),     .     ))


         ,       , ,       -  . 
 -   :    ,    ,   ,        13%  +2.000    (+ 40 .    . ).   ..      .       -    . 
    ,      -,   7        -   ,       -         .        -    ,    -          . -    .

----------


## y.ponomarev

** ,   .    2 .  ,       .         1

----------


## -

,       -            -    -  .  ,  ,  ,      ,  .,  ,  . 
    .

----------

> "/// "     /       .


 ?      ,   ,   " "   ,      (  30  2019 . N 03-01-15/32095) -     ?     .

----------

> ,   .    2 .  ,       .         1


  . 2       ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

**,  .       .   .

----------

,    ,   ,    .

   ,   ,      ,        ,         20-30 ,  ,      ..    5          , ,         ,

----------


## Julianeo

> ,    ,   ,    .


  , , 
      ??

----------

> "/// "     /       .         ,         "         ."


    ,        .
   ,     (,     ...)     !
 ?       ?

----------

> ,    ,   ,    .
> 
>    ,   ,      ,        ,         20-30 ,  ,      ..    5          , ,         ,


 " ,  ",  ?
!   -   "  "  :Smilie: 
   !  :Frown:

----------

> " ,  ",  ?
> !   -   "  " 
>    !


           ,

----------


## zhns

.  ,      . ..   -,       ????
  ?  :Smilie: )))))     ? ))))

----------

> .  ,      . ..   -,       ????
>   ? )))))     ? ))))


    -     ?
      !
  ,        :    :Smilie: 
          -       , !

----------


## zhns

[QUOTE=;55066557
      !
  ,        :    :Smilie: 
          -       , ![/QUOTE]
  !?  !?   !         ,   ! 
 , !

----------


## Jo74

05.07.2019 N 03-01-15/49868
"     2.1  1.2   N 54-      5  5.3            () ,       ,      (  )  ()         (  ).
   ,   ,   ,   (  )       () ,       ,         ."

----------

> 05.07.2019 N 03-01-15/49868
> "     2.1  1.2   N 54-      5  5.3            () ,       ,      (  )  ()         (  ).
>    ,   ,   ,   (  )       () ,       ,         ."

----------


## Julianeo

> ,   ,   ,   (  )       () ,       ,         ."


     ???

----------


## Jo74

,      ,           ,               .
       " "

----------


## Julianeo

,       ??          ?... ..

----------

> 05.07.2019 N 03-01-15/49868
> "     2.1  1.2   N 54-      5  5.3            () ,       ,      (  )  ()         (  ).
>    ,   ,   ,   (  )       () ,       ,         ."


,      ()   "      ".
    ,    -     "     "     , ..        .
..     :Smilie:      () -    ?
"     .....! ()

----------

> !?  !?   !         ,   ! 
>  , !


  !

----------


## food-list

,        -       ,     ,   -       +  ?

----------

> ,..?


 .    IQ:     -   ,  -  ...

----------

,     :Smilie:

----------


## -

(  ) ,   , " "   (    ),    .

----------


## Julianeo

> (  ) ,   , " "   (    ),    .


      -...       ,    ,      .     ,  -...

----------

> ?      ,   ,   " "   ,      (  30  2019 . N 03-01-15/32095) -     ?     .


 ,        ..  -02 22-   ,  -26-   .              ?

----------

> ,        .
>    ,     (,     ...)     !
>  ?       ?


   ?        .      /  ..

----------


## food-list

> (  ) ,   , " "   (    ),    .


        .

----------

> .


             ?

----------

> ?        .      /  ..


 ,     ,      ?
  " " ?

----------

> ,     ,      ?
>   " " ?


,    ?  ... ,  .        .    :     .    " "- .

----------

> ,    ?  ... ,  .        .    :     .    " "- .


      ,     ( ,   60-80 )         !    2-   10  - -  :Smilie:     ,  ?

----------


## zhns

> ,     ( ,   60-80 )         !    2-   10  - -     ,  ?


,  .         " 24",  .   ,   .       .    ,    ,     . 
 24    ,   ,  .          .  ,   :Smilie: )

----------

,          ,       ?

----------


## -

> ,          ,       ?


,   -  " -",     .     ,         .   1      90 .

----------


## zhns

> ,   -  " -",     .     ,         .   1      90 .


 ,  ,    ,         .       .    ""?      -       .

----------


## -

> ,  ,    ,         .       .    ""?      -       .


  .             2-     " ".    , ..    .  -  ,     , -   ""- .

----------


## -

.   -  -     ,   ,    . 
     -.

----------

,          ,       ?
     ?

----------

> ,          ,       ?
>      ?


     ,   ?
  ?
        - ,    "  " .
  ,   ?   !!!

----------


## -

> ,          ,       ?
>      ?


     -    2-   ,          .  ,    -  .     .,   . -  ,  .  
, ,  2      -     .   " "      - 2  ,     . 
1   -        .

----------


## y.ponomarev

.     ,       1 .     ,     ,     ,     )) 
? .

----------

> ,   -  " -",     .     ,         .   1      90 .


       ,

----------


## zhns

> ,


,       .

----------


## -

> ,       .


 ,    ?

----------


## -

> .     ,       1 .     ,     ,     ,     )) 
> ? .


 ,  .
    ,     - (7  )    -         (  )    .    .      -          .   . 
 ,    .

----------

> ,   ?
>   ?
>         - ,    "  " .
>   ,   ?   !!!


   ,             
    ,       

   ,      ,       ?   ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

1   2?
  1  2 .

----------


## -

-    .              ,    2       . 
  1 . .. -   ""   2 .

----------


## y.ponomarev

*-*,       2 .  1   .    .

----------


## zhns

> 1   2?
>   1  2 .


      .   ,    " ".      ,    .       ,     .

----------


## Julianeo

,        ,     -   ,      ....

----------

> .   ,    " ".      ,    .       ,     .


         54-.   .                  ?

----------

> ,             
>     ,


  !       ?
, ,        ,      ()   !

    ,  ,    :
5.4.   ,    5.3  ,   (  )       ,     , ** .
    ,     " ".

   - -         !

----------


## y.ponomarev

> 54-


   54-,  ,      ?   ,    ,           .

----------

> 54-,  ,      ?   ,    ,           .


  )       .      1.2 54-.

----------

> .   ,    " ".      ,    .       ,     .


  ,    .   ,     ,    -   .

----------


## y.ponomarev

**, ,    .

----------

> !       ?
> , ,        ,      ()   !
> 
>     ,  ,    :
> 5.4.   ,    5.3  ,   (  )       ,     , ** .
>     ,     " ".
> 
>    - -         !


      ?
   1000       ,     
   ,       ,     

    ,  ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

. 


> .


      !       . 



> ,       ,


         5.4

----------

> . 
>       !       . 
>          5.4


   :

5.3.     ** ,      ()              5  5.1  ,     ()   (  )    :

**    "  ()",      "  ",   "        () ".

----------

> 54-,  ,      ?   ,    ,           .


 2.1  1.2  "     5  5.3    *        () ,*       ,  **    (  )  ()         (  )."

----------


## y.ponomarev

2     1 .

----------

> 2.1  1.2  "     5  5.3    *        () ,*       ,  **    (  )  ()         (  )."


 ** !     .
     -     5.3  "        () ",    "  ".

----------

, ,    .       ?              ?       ?       ,   ,              100  ,     50 ?

----------


## Julianeo

-     .            .     ,       ))

----------


## A L E N A

,       - ?            ?

----------

> ** !     .
>      -     5.3  "        () ",    "  ".


 *" "*,  *""* .      .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,    .

----------


## Julianeo

.

----------


## Julianeo

...        (          ),     (    2-3  ).      ))

----------

, , ,          " "?  ?  .  4 . 14.5 ?

----------


## Julianeo

> , , ,          " "?  ?  .  4 . 14.5 ?


    , ))

----------

,    ,

----------

- - (       )
     :
      !
     :
       1  2019.              ( 1212)    ( 1214).             .

        1  2019.        .          (       ).

----------


## zhns

> ,    .   ,     ,    -   .


 ,       .
1.jpg2.jpg[ATTACH=CONFIG]addItem[/ATTACH][ATTACH=CONFIG]removeItem[/ATTACH][ATTACH=CONFIG]removeItemByIndex[/ATTACH]

----------


## -

2    , !!! 1  - .  12 ., 2   16 .  ,       2   .

----------

> ,       .
> 1.jpg2.jpg[ATTACH=CONFIG]addItem[/ATTACH][ATTACH=CONFIG]removeItem[/ATTACH][ATTACH=CONFIG]removeItemByIndex[/ATTACH]


       ,   .   ,     .         ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

,  .     " ",   " ".
** ,       ,     . ,  ,   ?

----------

,    , .      ,            ?        ?  ,        - ,         .   "".

----------


## asd123

,        2021 ,     

----
   ,    ....?       ?

 " 100%" 100   -    
 " " 0   -   

,   - - ...  - -?

----------


## asd123

- ...

" "         
   "  "

----------


## Julianeo

,     ,     ?

----------


## -

> - ...
> 
> " "         
>    "  "


     ,     , -   .

----------


## y.ponomarev

tmall   1 .    Aliexpress,    .

----------


## asd123

" "
  1111    ,  ...
 ,      2-3 .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ""
> 115035, . , . , .7
> www.adwords.google.com
>  7704582421 
>    832.  1.  366
>  21.08.2019 20:13
>  	  ., ₽	-	, ₽
> 1.   Google AdWords
>  100%. 	3000.00	1 	3000.00
> ...

----------

> 2    , !!! 1  - .  12 ., 2   16 .  ,       2   .


     ,   ,      


18.08.2019 

1  1010,00 =1010,00
 ..  20% 168,33
 1010,00
 ..  20% 168,33
  1010,00
(       )


20.08.2019  
1. , 250 
1  199,00 =199,00
 ..  20% 33,17
2. 
3  149,00 =447,00
 ..  20% 74,50
3.    
1  120,00 =120,00
 ..  20% 20,00
 766,00
 ..  20% 127,67
  766,00

----------


## y.ponomarev

,

----------

> ,    , .      ,            ?        ?  ,        - ,         .   "".


     ?
           -

----------


## y.ponomarev

,    -.

----------


## A L E N A

,  - -     - ,   ! 
   -    ?
    ,        .     .

----------


## -

,       .    2   -            ..           +. -     ,      . 
    2            .    (  ,     ,     2 .,          ). 
,               ,          4 ,       ....,     2 .  ,     -     .

----------


## A L E N A

> ..

----------


## ABell

> ?    -  .
>    "" -  .
> 
>  ,      .
> 
>   .
>      100  (   - )   
>        " "  .


      ?  ? (    .). 
        ...     .."  " ( , -,  ).

----------


## y.ponomarev

,  1 ,     2-.

----------

> ?  ? (    .). 
>         ...     .."  " ( , -,  ).


   ,   -  ....

----------

?

----------


## y.ponomarev

???      .  !

----------


## -

"  ",   .   3  -   2     :Smilie: ))  .

----------


## y.ponomarev

, 3    .

----------

> "  ",   .   3  -   2    ))  .


  ?      ,   ?      ?     .
       ?        ?    ?

----------

> ?      ,   ?      ?     .
>        ?        ?    ?


  :Smilie: 
     ,  " "  .
 " "    !
    !
    -  :Smilie:

----------

> ,  " "  .
>  " "    !
>     !
>     -



             600        ?       ?  ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

,  .     .     .

----------

> ,  .     .  
>    .


       ,    ,     (      ,                 ,

----------


## -

> ,    ,     (      ,                 ,


     "".     ,   3- ,      ?       ?               ,      -    .         . 
    ,       .,                .    . ,    .       .

----------


## -

> ,    ,     (      ,                 ,


,      -    ?  2 .    .

----------

> "".     ,   3- ,      ?       ?               ,      -    .         . 
>     ,       .,                .    . ,    .       .


   ?
     ,   .
      100 000  -    ,   6% 


     ,     ,    

      ,   ...

----------


## -

> ?
>      ,   .
>       100 000  -    ,   6% 
> 
> 
>      ,     ,    
> 
>       ,   ...


    . 
  -  -  ( )       (  ""-   ).    ,     -    -     -  .                 ,     ,     ...         ,  ,  ?  ?   ,     -    . 
    -    ,   , -    .
          , ,     . 
   (  ,   15 . -  2  -   2       ) -  2     .     ,  - .  .,    2        .            -    . 
    -        ?        -   ?

----------


## -

,  -       .-  .

----------

. ,   ,      .       .          . 

    .
   5    1000 ,  5000     ?
      ?    .
       ,       5  ?       ?
   ? 
  100  ...

----------

+  +        

   :


 /*
  *
  ,  *
-,  
  , 
       .. , 
 , % ,

----------


## -

+     . !
      .  -   . 
  -     ,     ,      .         ,        ( )    (      )= ,     -    (       ). 
  .      2   .     ,      -     . 
           /,              .         ,      (    ). 
     ,    2     " ", -       . ,   .

----------


## -

,     .  ,       -    / -   " "   (  ).         .             ,    . 
 -     -       .

----------


## -

, ,  " "   ,    ... -       ...  .
,         .      ,        - ,   - ,    ....    -  ?

----------

,      ,     ,          ,     


     ,        ?

        ,      ,    ?

   ?            

   ,    ,        ,      4858 ,         ,   ,    ,   ,   ,      3

----------


## -

> ,      ,     ,          ,     
> 
> 
>      ,        ?
> 
>         ,      ,    ?
> 
>    ?            
> 
>    ,    ,        ,      4858 ,         ,   ,    ,   ,   ,      3


           . -      !    ,      -  !      (   ,  ) -          /  (   "", "" -  ).
      .,          .

----------

> . -      !    ,      -  !      (   ,  ) -          /  (   "", "" -  ).
>       .,          .


   ?
1.         5   5000 
2. 1      1000         ?     1000      5000 ?        ?
3.          1000 .            ?    100   ,            .
4.     3  ?
5.    600  ?
7.   ?      ,        ,  31 ,    1 
8.          ,     1     ?      ?
9.      ,    ?

----------

?

24  2019  21:28

 !

            ,       03.06.2009 N 103- (.  18.04.2018) "      ,   ".         -     .

----------

?

24  2019  21:28

 !

            ,       03.06.2009 N 103- (.  18.04.2018) "      ,   ".         -     .

----------

:   - (, )  -,         ?
: - (   )                            .
:    . 1 . 1.2    22.05.2003 N 54- "  -        ()      " -                  ,   ,    .
 -          ()      ,  ,  ,                  ,         ,   ,                   (. 1.1   N 54-).
     ,      31.07.2014 N 234,      -      ,      ,                     ,  .
            , ,  (),  ()          (. 8 . 2    17.07.1999 N 176- "  ").
          .           ,      .
 ,            ,    "    " ( 1222)   ( 21  N 2      21.03.2017 N -7-20/229@ "         ,   ").
                   (,     ) (. 9 . 2   N 54-).
.. 


2

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ,     -    .


 .   ..      .       .    -   .

           .     (   ).     ,      ,     100% .       . 
  2- ,      .   1      -,   tmall  .

----------


## y.ponomarev



----------


## y.ponomarev

1.JPG
2.JPG

 ". ()"
109316,  77, ,  ,  42,  9
 7703380158
 : ru.aliexpress.com
  157

16.08.2019 01:39

415




KKT017302



noreply@platformaofd.ru
Printer 
2  17192.00

34384.00

20%

5730.67





34384.00

0.00

34384.00

0.00
   ()  
0.00
   ()  
0.00
 20%
5730.67
N 
9289000100229237

0002705785020525
N 
192640

4173092032

1.05

 !    DPD.    .        ,  - .   .
      . 
 ,   . 
1.     -  1    . 
2.    .  1             .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> +     . !
>       .  -   .
>   -     ,     ,      .         ,        ( )    (      )= ,     -    (       ).
>   .      2   .     ,      -     .
>            /,              .        ,      (    ).
>      ,    2     " ", -       . ,   .


   . 
   .    .    ,          .

----------


## -

> 1.JPG
> 2.JPG
> 
>  ". ()"
> 109316,  77, ,  ,  42,  9
>  7703380158
>  : ru.aliexpress.com
>   157
> 
> ...


  2  -      .   ,    ..      .  15 .      2   . 
    ..  "   "    .              . 
         .  -            ?    ?          ?
 -    ,       -    .   ,   -    ,          . 
 .      - -   -  ,  .          ,   - -     2     .     -   .

----------


## y.ponomarev

, ,         ?   ?

----------


## -

> , ,         ?   ?


       2 ,   .... - , - .

----------


## -

11.jpg

----------


## -

13.jpg

----------


## -

12.jpg  -  ,

----------

1.        ? 
2. 20%   ,  20 %  ,   ?
3.     600   ?        ?    ?
4.  31 ,  1 ,    ,  ,     ?         ?

----------

. 
   ,                . 
    ,    " "     .         ,            . 

    ,     ,         " "    ,    .


        ,            .        ,       .

----------

(// /)       ,         -54       2019

----------

> (// /)       ,         -54       2019


-     !
  34       -  !
  ,    "  ,   "
          "" !  :Smilie: 
      .

----------

> ,     **         .


    "  ",    "".
 " "         -   .
  .  !

----------


## -

1   "."   , ..   "",         ..
         -  ?    .             .     .,   ?          -. 
 , , , ,  ,     ,     1.    .    ,        .

----------

> -


  -    !!!

----------


## -

> -    !!!


 /   -    .    .   ,      - .      .     .

----------

> /    -    .    .   ,      - .      .     .


  ?      -        :Smilie: 
     - " ".
      ,    !

    ,        ?
    ,           ?
       ?
        ?

----------


## -

> ?      -       
>      - " ".
>       ,    !
> 
>     ,        ?
>     ,           ?
>        ?
>         ?


     -  ,    ,       . 
 .      .

----------

> -  ,    ,       . 
>  .      .


..      ,  -   :Smilie: 
  !!!
   - "     -  "!
 ,   ,      ,             .

----------


## 34

> -     !
>   34       -  !
>   ,    "  ,   "
>           "" ! 
>       .


      ,     ,     


   :
   .     ,           ,    ,             .
       ,         .  -               )
 ......    ******.     .                ,      ..... -             ,     .....

- ! ,       54 ?!                                  54 .             ,     ""  .           "  "-2 , ""-5 .     -2   -7 .        54 .    -         .              100 %!           !       ,  !

. -, 
   ,      .

 -4     ?!

. -, ,           -?
          ,   .      .

         .

 -          ....    !!!!!              54   1    .        .           .                        - .         .,    54 ,           ,  .....   .....       ,              ....

----------

> ,     ,


  :Smilie: 
    1 . 
    ,   -   ()           !
 :Smilie:

----------

> 1 . 
>     ,   -   ()           !


      ,   ,      ,         ,    ,      

1           ?

----------

> 1           ?


,     -    ,   !
       ?

----------


## 34

6%          ? 
 ,         ? 
  ,   . 
----------------------------------------------------------------
    (EKAM) 
25 .,2019 14:30 MSK
 ,   .

----------

> 6%          ? 
>  ,         ? 
>   ,   . 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
>     (EKAM) 
> 25 .,2019 14:30 MSK
>  ,   .


 ?    !  (  ,     )  !
   , ..    ()        ()     , , ,   ,    /       !

----------

> ?    !  (  ,     )  !
>    , ..    ()        ()     , , ,   ,    /       !



     ,           ,             ,

----------


## 34

,

----------


## 365

"+"  ,      -  -   ,  ,  -  ,  .

----------

> ,


    ?
?

----------

> ,           ,             ,


!
     ?
 -       !

,   :
     :

        (100)
        ()
 ()
 ,       ( )      (   )
             ()
               ()
          ( ) ()

----------

> "+"  ,      -  -   ,  ,  -  ,  .


    "  "?
 00:00 31 ?
    "  "   -.
    ,       " "  :Smilie:

----------


## 365

> "  "?
>  00:00 31 ?


 31 ?      , . 
,     . 




> ,       " "


   ?

----------

> 31 ?      , . 
> ,     . 
>    ?


     5         :Smilie:

----------


## 34

6%          ? 
 ,         ? 
  ,   . 
----------------------------------------------------------------
    (EKAM) 
25 .,2019 14:30 MSK
 ,   

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

     6%          ? 
 ,         ? 
  ,   . 
-----------------------------------
26082019
         /,
       .



+++++++++++++++++++

----------


## y.ponomarev

* 34*,    .    ,       .

----------


## 365

> 5


      ,           .

   ,         :Wink:

----------


## y.ponomarev

*365*, WB       .    .     " "

----------

> ,


         ! 
!          :Smilie: 
  , , ,       ,       !

----------

> !


 .

----------

> .


          ,      :Smilie:

----------

> 


   :

 65.  

1.  ,   ,   ,           .   ,      ,   ,  ,    , ,   (),       .

----------

, !

 - ( ,  , ,   ) ,      , - ,       " ".          .
          .

  WhatsUP   89778974248, .

  ,         .
!

----------


## 34

6%          ? 
 ,         ? 
  ,   . 
----------------------------------------------------------------
    (EKAM) 
25 .,2019 14:30 MSK
 ,   

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

     6%          ? 
 ,         ? 
  ,   . 
-----------------------------------
26082019
         /,
       .



+++++++++++++++++++

27082019
     6%          ? 
 ,         ? 
  ,   . 
----------------------------------------------------------------
   , ..      
, 27 . 2019 .  11:24,    







          ,               ,   ,       ,

----------


## -

> 6%          ? 
>  ,         ? 
>   ,   . 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
>     (EKAM) 
> 25 .,2019 14:30 MSK
>  ,   
> 
> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> ...


    ,   .      2     ,   "   "    .. 
        ,   - .            .

----------

> ,   .


 



> 2     ,


    2 ,    ,     "  ".
  ,  "  "    ,      ! 



> "   "    ..


  ,             -  ,  ? 



> ,   - .            .


   ,     -   !
        :    ,   ,    ,   "  " ,    ,   "   ?"   !!!!
     !
       !
   ? 
    ?
 ,         !
 ,       !
  ,       !
 !!!

----------


## -

9 . 1  .       )) -       . 
"    2 ,    ,     "  ".
  ,  "  "    ,      ! " -    ,            . 
       -  1   2     . -         . 
     ,  2    +      /              (   )    1   . -             ,       ?        . 
      .,      /            .

----------

> 9 . 1  .       )) -       .


  , ,      -    :Smilie: 
        . --!!!



> .


   -   "  "!!! 



> -  1   2     . -         .


  :      ,      .  



> ,  2    +      /              (   )    1   . -             ,       ?        .


2-   100%    ""  "", ..  !!!
     !

----------


## 34

,     ,      ,           

       () 
      100 000   
    - 10       
    ,       20 ,   

 ,     ,        ,      ,      (

----------

> ,     ,      ,


      ,     




> ()


        -         .




> ,     ,        ,      ,      (


  :Smilie:

----------

> 100 000   
>     - 10


            54.
-  ,            ,    13-14  ,   "   ". 
 :Smilie: 
   16  ,             .
    6   :Smilie: 


  :
          " "?
  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## 34

...

     6%          ? 
 ,         ? 
  ,   . 
----------------------------------------------------------------
    (EKAM) 
25 .,2019 14:30 MSK
 ,   

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

     6%          ? 
 ,         ? 
  ,   . 
-----------------------------------
26082019
         /,
       .



+++++++++++++++++++

27082019
     6%          ? 
 ,         ? 
  ,   . 
----------------------------------------------------------------
   , ..      
, 27 . 2019 .  11:24,    

+++++++++++++++++++

   -     ?
Anytka MB ( ) 18 
29  2019  08:53
!      ,         ?
------------------------------------------------
melik 24 528 , .  
29  2019  09:05

Anytka MB,  .     ,      . -          .  -   ,    .         .    ,    /.       .







          ,               ,   ,       ,

----------

> , !
> 
>  - ( ,  , ,   ) ,      , - ,       " ".          .
>           .
> 
>   WhatsUP   89778974248, .
> 
>   ,         .
> !


, -,    ,                .      ,   .

----------


## I T.

.

 -  ,     
 -       100% 
 -    

:        ,    ? 

      .             ,     ?             ,    ,       ,    .

  ,    ? ( )

----------

> -       100%


     ?

----------


## I T.

> ?


   ,   .    ,   19 .

----------


## I T.

> .
> 
>  -  ,     
>  -       100% 
>  -    
> 
> :        ,    ? 
> 
>       .             ,     ?             ,    ,        ,    .
> ...


,      .  :
    .   " "        .
 :    100% ? :     .       " ",     "100% ".

    )

----------


## Julianeo

.           . : "     ,   ,     ,   .     ,      -   ,    -   .     -  ..."  ?))        .        ..

----------

> ?


,   ,           .

,     100% .

----------


## Julianeo

> ,   ,           .
> 
> ,     100% .


    ,      -

----------

> ,      -


    54- ?

----------


## Julianeo

> 54- ?


 1.2,  2.1

----------

> 1.2,  2.1


  ,     .

----------


## Julianeo

> ,     .


         ,    ?

----------


## zhns

😂   "  ". 
       " 100%"    . 
  " " ,      .

----------

>    "  ". 
>        " 100%"    . 
>   " " ,      .


       ?
1    ,   ?

            ,     ?

----------


## Julianeo

> ,     ?


      ,

----------

> ,


       54-?

----------


## zhns

"   ?"
  ,  . 
           .    ,   ,           .

----------


## y.ponomarev

1.   2 .
2.  1     ,   .    ....
3.    1 
4. zipzip.ru 1    .

----------


## -

....   ----    2 ?

----------

?

----------


## zhns

> ....   ----    2 ?


 ,   .   .         .

----------

> "   ?"



   -  . 1-  -  (    ),   (    ).  2-  -  ,    .    ( )  .

----------


## Alcom_87

.
1    -  100%
2        -

----------

1       ?
  2  ?

----------


## -

> .
> 1    -  100%
> 2        -


   .?   -  .5 ,        .

----------

> .?   -  .5 ,        .


2     "  ()" -          ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

*-*,      5 .            .

----------

1    5  ,          ,            ,

----------


## -

> 1    5  ,          ,            ,


   -   /   ?   2     .

----------

> -   /   ?   2     .


   ,   +   + 10 - 1000        
      42 000     ,    ?

----------

> 2     .


.     ...

----------


## zhns

> -  . 1-  -  (    ),   (    ).  2-  -  ,    .    ( )  .


 ,        .    ,       ,      .        .

----------

> 1    5  ,          ,            ,


    ? 
   -     (-)          ?
           ?
  ,          "  "?

----------


## Julianeo

,        ?

----------

?     ?

----------


## zhns

> ?     ?


   ,   ,     .    . 
       ,    .   .

----------


## 34

> ,   ,     .    . 
>        ,    .   .


    ? 
           ?
  ,      ?
     ?
        ?
 6%

----------

> ?


    -  :   "",   " ()"?



> ?


  ,     !



> ?


    ,   .



> ?


      -  .

----------


## 78

,  ,       ,       ?     ,       ?

----------

> ,  ,       ,       ?     ,       ?


       " "    :Smilie: 
             , ?

----------

> 


     ?

----------

> ?


     .

----------

> .


     ?  -  ?

----------


## 53



----------

> 


 ?  - ?
    -    -   ?
       ,      ?
 , :

5.6.    -  (  - ,   ,                ),  ** ,   :

         ?

----------

> ?  -  ?


 ,   ?

5.3.       ,      ()              5  5.1  ,     ()   (  )    :

----------


## Julianeo

" -"))      ,    "", ""   .     -  .      .     ...    ))

----------

> ,   ?


 .   ,   : 


> 5.3.       ,      ()              5  5.1  ,     ()   (  )    :


   ,  . 1 . 4.3 54-,     ,   , ,  .       -     .  !!!!

----------

> .   ,   :    ,  . 1 . 4.3 54-,     ,   , ,  .       -     .  !!!!


, !
     ,     !!!

----------

> " -"))      ,    "", ""   .     -  .      .     ...    ))


  ,   ,  .      ,    ,  ?

----------


## 74

> " -"))      ,    "", ""   .     -  .      .     ...    ))


  :    , ,  





-------------------------------------

  ,       ,      ,      ,        ,       ,       ?

----------

?     ?

----------

,  ? -   . ?

----------


## -

> ,  ? -   . ?


       -  . 
    -   ,  . ,  . 
..  24 .    19  +    .

----------


## 74

-  ?

----------


## tanya732

> -  ?


      -,    . :      100 %  (  !),         ,     (      ),   ,    .        :      ,   ,  (     )? ,  : 1.  ,   ,    ,    :  ,  2    .        ,        (5 ).     ,    ,    ! ...       ?!     ,      ,      ,        ,            ,     ,           (  )   ,       ,             ,       ,   ,   ?   !

----------


## tanya732

,               , ..         .     ,     ,      .

----------


## tanya732

,      ,   .                 ,      (     ).         ,     .     .

----------


## Tanya732

-,       ,

----------

> -,       ,


 ?
  ,     .       .
          ,         -    !

----------

> 2  -     ? 
>       ,    2  -         ,      .. 
>    ,   .


 .

     ,           .  .
    6%  ?

----------

